# Which variety of oranges do you prefer?



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2019)

I buy Navel oranges during the year when they are on sale. This time of year in our area they advertise Clementine and Mandarin oranges for a holiday treat.                                                                                                                                                                               I always forget which one I like better. I looked it up online and there doesn't seem to be that much of a difference. I remember one being more tender and juicy. I hope I pick the right one. I'll write it down for next year. What do you like?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 16, 2019)

Navels are my favorites.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2019)

Navel, but some have such thick skins there’s not much orange left.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 16, 2019)

Satsumas I can eat one after the other. I only like sweet oranges but not had any for a long while so will buy some but they have to be sweet and I wont know until I peel and eat one


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2019)

Blood oranges, which are increasingly hard to find.  Best of all though, are the Murcotts, a very sweet cross between orange and tangerine.  Tangelos are also a cross, but the Murcotts are the best.  They're hard to find, too.  

Like CrackerJack, I can go to town on Satsumas.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 16, 2019)

jujube said:


> Blood oranges, which are increasingly hard to find.  Best of all though, are the Murcotts, a very sweet cross between orange and tangerine.  Tangelos are also a cross, but the Murcotts are the best.  They're hard to find, too.
> 
> Like CrackerJack, I can go to town on Satsumas.


Not heard of then in England and will see if we can get them here


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)

Cara Cara oranges! Low acid, very sweet.

https://www.fast-growing-trees.com/pages/cara-cara-oranges


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 16, 2019)

When I was a kid, there was an orange orchard just down the street.  They were Valencias, which still taste best to me, with just the right amount of tartness.  We'd bite the top off and squeeze the juice though the hole.  Then we'd split them open and eat the insides.  By that time we'd have juice all over our faces.  I can still smell those smudge pots on cold winter nights.

Navel oranges are easy to peel and sweet, but seem a little bland in comparison.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)

I like tangerines, too.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 16, 2019)

The orange ones.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 16, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Navel, but some have such thick skins there’s not much orange left.


Right on.  I buy one or two before I commit myself.
The last batch from California wasn't so hot.  Hard to peel.
Clementines from Argentina were great. Clementines from Morocco, not so hot.
Chestnuts from China, terrible.  Won't peel properly.  Chestnuts from Italy, terrific.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 16, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Satsumas I can eat one after the other. I only like sweet oranges but not had any for a long while so will buy some but they have to be sweet and I wont know until I peel and eat one


My supermarket will cut one for me and allow me to taste them.  Same with everything there.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2019)

Seedless Navels


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 16, 2019)

I prefer the ones where my lady peels it and puts a half dozen segments in a bowl, right by the lay-Z-boy
Oh, and a towel


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 17, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> My supermarket will cut one for me and allow me to taste them.  Same with everything there.


We dont get that here, Camper. Our local supermarket/s have no idea how to attract custom in any aisles and dont think the general populace across the Nation wouldn't expect it or have the nouse to to ask a member of staff or suggest it to Head Office. However, some top notch supermarkets/grocery shops may do what you mention


----------



## Wren (Dec 17, 2019)

I prefer the smaller varieties, Satsuma, Tangerine etc. They are easier to,peel and I will eat two or three during the day


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2019)

I prefer the small Florida juice oranges with the blemished skin, not sure what variety of orange.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 17, 2019)

Stem and leaf clementines or navel oranges, they are all so good this time of year.


----------



## toffee (Dec 17, 2019)

large oranges ' and satsumas clementines ……...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 17, 2019)

seedless naval oranges,Halos because they are easy to peel


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 17, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> We dont get that here, Camper. Our local supermarket/s have no idea how to attract custom in any aisles and dont think the general populace across the Nation wouldn't expect it or have the nouse to to ask a member of staff or suggest it to Head Office. However, some top notch supermarkets/grocery shops may do what you mention


Fine.  What is to stop you from buying one and tasting it and putting it in your bag?  Do you try the grapes before buying them?  If you pay for it they can't charge you for shoplifting can they?
I would just hate to buy a dozen oranges without knowying if they are any good. I put one chestnut in my bag because I wanted to roast it. They are expensive.  I'm glad I didn't buy a pound because they were terrible.  The ones from Italy are o.k., they are easy to peel but not the ones from China. They only come out this time of year.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> When I was a kid, there was an orange orchard just down the street.  They were Valencias, which still taste best to me, with just the right amount of tartness.  We'd bite the top off and squeeze the juice though the hole.  Then we'd split them open and eat the insides.  By that time we'd have juice all over our faces.  I can still smell those smudge pots on cold winter nights.
> 
> Navel oranges are easy to peel and sweet, but seem a little bland in comparison.
> 
> Don


I remember those Valencias and they used to come in wooden boxes.  That was a long, long, time ago.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 17, 2019)

jujube said:


> Blood oranges, which are increasingly hard to find.  Best of all though, are the Murcotts, a very sweet cross between orange and tangerine.  Tangelos are also a cross, but the Murcotts are the best.  They're hard to find, too.
> 
> Like CrackerJack, I can go to town on Satsumas.


I got some Murcotts off the local market stall in the next town. A tub of 12 for £1and just tasted one and yep..delish and sweet and _very_ moorish!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 17, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Fine.  What is to stop you from buying one and tasting it and putting it in your bag?  Do you try the grapes before buying them?  If you pay for it they can't charge you for shoplifting can they?9
> I would just hate to buy a dozen oranges without knowying if they are any good. I put one chestnut in my bag because I wanted to roast it. They are expensive.  I'm glad I didn't buy a pound because they were terrible.  The ones from Italy are o.k., they are easy to peel but not the ones from China. They only come out this time of year.


Yeah a good idea but it's "not done" over here as far as I know. The staff and managers in our supermarkets would be shocked as would would other customers who happened to be near and looking

I do taste grapes if they are not boxed and in supers they usually are. I buy most of my fruit in the local market on a Tuesday which always ripe but not overly whereas in supers fruit is unripe and hard.
I know in Europe especially France customers are selective and before buying produce handle it and examine what they plan to buy. Good for them I say. Many Brits are  acquiescent and undemanding in their general shopping habits imo


----------



## gennie (Dec 17, 2019)

My favorite, Honeybell.  Flavorful, sweet and so juicy that best eaten over the sink.  Only available for short while in December and January and then only in Florida as far as I know.  They don't ship well and have a short shelf life.  Look for an orange with a protruding knob on stem end.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 17, 2019)

I like that navel oranges do not have seeds but I must admit that Valencia oranges are the tastier of the two.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 17, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Yeah a good idea but it's "not done" over here as far as I know. The staff and managers in our supermarkets would be shocked as would would other customers who happened to be near and looking
> 
> I do taste grapes if they are not boxed and in supers they usually are. I buy most of my fruit in the local market on a Tuesday which always ripe but not overly whereas in supers fruit is unripe and hard.
> I know in Europe especially France customers are selective and before buying produce handle it and examine what they plan to buy. Good for them I say. Many Brits are  acquiescent and undemanding in their general shopping habits imo


After awhile the guys on the floor get to know you.  I can't see how there is any harm if you are willing to pay for the bite out of the apple. Everyone tastes the grapes and no problem if they don't overdo it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 17, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> After awhile the guys on the floor get to know you.  I can't see how there is any harm if you are willing to pay for the bite out of the apple. Everyone tastes the grapes and no problem if they don't overdo it.


Might just try it one day...can just see the reaction in my local Tesco.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Customers here are not shy.

One day I was in line and a woman refused to pay for a candy bar her little boy was eating.
She told them if you put the bars where a child can reach them you are negligent. 
She had a point. They do have them where a child can reach them on display.


----------



## gennie (Dec 18, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Customers here are not shy.
> 
> One day I was in line and a woman refused to pay for a candy bar her little boy was eating.
> She told them if you put the bars where a child can reach them you are negligent.
> She had a point. They do have them where a child can reach them on display.


And merchants have the right to expect parents to control their children or leave them at home.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 18, 2019)

gennie said:


> And merchants have the right to expect parents to control their children or leave them at home.


I'm with the lady. You can't keep watching your children 24/7 from unscrupulous merchans dangling goodies in front of toddlers. L.O.L.


----------

